# Kohler 20 V-Twin



## maverickfe (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey I have a lawn tractor with an Kohler engine and I'm having some trouble with it.It will only run if I have the run rushed all the way up and the choke out a little.It run fine but when you turn the choke off it starts to varied in idle goes up and down .I did change the fuel filter.

Thanks Scott


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

just started doing this? the fuel filter was changed, then it started doing this? might be some trash got sucked up in the carb....


----------



## maverickfe (Jan 16, 2005)

It's been doing this on and off for some time now.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

may not be adjusted right, throttle linkage. was the adjustment screws messed with in any way if it has any?


----------



## maverickfe (Jan 16, 2005)

I have not do any adjustments I have owned this brand new its only 3 years old.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Sounds like the carb just needs to be taken apart and cleaned good.


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

Main jet is no doubt somewhat blocked. Post the model number of the engine if you need to know where & how to clean the jet. 

Mike


----------



## maverickfe (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks Mike its a Kohler 20 V Twin Family YKHXS.7252GC hope this helps.


----------

